# RE: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*RE: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

This is a follow on thread to the pc gaming thread i osted about "Custom Built pc should play games perfectly!" I was told to post here to start my pc into a overclock help thread so if anyone cna assist me on overclocking my system remember you can visit here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...-play-games-perfectly-483395.html#post2725187 to see pics of my rig and the problems i was having! please help


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

Main Board:
Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model: P5KC Rev 1.xx
Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 Rev.A2
Southbridge: Intel 82801IB (ICH9)
LPCIO Winbond: W83627DHG

Bios: Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version 1203
Date: 06/25/2008

Graphic interface Version: PCI-Express
Link Width x16 Max. Supported x16

Ram: 4096 MBytes DDR2 Dual channels DC Mode: Symmetric
Dram Frequency 400.0 MHz
FSBRAM 2:3
CAS#Latency (CL) 5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 5 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 18 clocks
Row Refresh Cycle Time 42 clocks
Command Rate (CR) 2T

CPU
Processor: Name - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Code Name: Kentsfield
Package: Socket 775 LGA
Technology: 65nm Core Voltage 1.128 V
Specification: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Family 6: Model F: Stepping B
Ext.Family 6: Ext.Model F: Revision G0
Instructions MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S), EM64T, VT-x

Clock(core#0)
Core Speed 2400.0 MHz
Multiplayer x9.0
Bus speed 266.7 MHZ
Rated FSB 1066.6 MHZ
Cache
L1 Data 4x 32 KBytes 8-way
L1 Inst. 4 x 32 Kbytes 8-way
Level 2 2 x 4096 Kbytes 16-way
when gaming and scanning

Please help me Overclock my CPU to its best and most stabel settings 3.0GHz plus! 

Graphics
Display Device Selection: Radeon HD 4890
GPU
Name: Radeon HD 4890
Code Name: RV790
Technology 55nm
Clocks
Core 240 MHz
Memory 975 Mhz
Size 1024 MBytes
Bus Width 256 bits
Factory Overclocked!


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

I would really love it if someone could help me hit around 3.6 ghz stabily with the q6600 please reply someone


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Browse through this first so you understand OCing in its full. Honestly even though its a quad core its only clocked at 2.4ghz so its not the best for gaming as most games only utilize 2 cores. Open up a game and and run it for a few. Then open up your task manager. If the cpu is hovering around 50% than your currently maxing the 2 cores out. 

After you have browsed through this you begin your OC by setting you memory modules to factory specs. 

I.E. 800mhz 5-5-5-15.

Next set you voltage temps.

An example would be 1.8v or what ever factory spec is.

Next you need to download a few programs. OCCT and prime 95. Next you need to go into your bios. You start by upping the FSB by 10mhz. Save and reset the computer. If it boots back up take the FSB up another 10mhz. Keep doing this untill your 60mhz over your starting point. Next see if you can get into windows. If you can you need to run OCCT Linpack for an hour whilst watching temps. staying below 60c is the sweet spot. Do this untill your happy with your OC. Just repeat the steps in the order given. When your happy with the OC run prime while watching temps for at least 8 hours. If all is good i would consider it a successful OC. If at any point you cant boot into the bios or windows back the OC off untill you can.

At this point your pretty much done. Im pretty certain you cannot adjust cou voltage with this chipset but i could be wrong. If you can you only want to up it by the next available setting that will let you boot. 

Do you have an aftermarket CPU cooler? If not you might as well forget about OCing untill you do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

to add to the above getting to 3.6GHz with your cpu is extremley difficult most people who overclock manage 3.2GHz before they hit a wall that can't be passed.


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

what is a aftermarket cpu cooler how do i find out if i have one (didnt make the pc)


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

CPU 50% or around Memory around 2GB out of 4GB whilst playing Left 4 dead 1 i havnt tried with the more intense games but i think that in itself speakes volumes.


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

I want to overclock the CPU and RAM if you can please give me a better set of instructions sorry for bein a bit dumb xD


----------



## IxTacticZxI (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack	-
Internet Explorer	8.0.7600.16385
DirectX	DirectX 11.0
Computer Name	CHRIS-PC
User Name	Chris
Logon Domain	Chris-PC
Date / Time	2010-05-17 / 16:57

Motherboard	
CPU Type	QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)
Motherboard Name	Asus P5KC (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, 2 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Bearlake P35
System Memory	4096 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
BIOS Type	AMI (06/25/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)

Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (1024 MB)
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon HD 4890 (RV790)
Monitor	HP w2207 [22" LCD] (CZD74804Q4)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV770/790 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC883 @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-2]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller	AXZN5K26 IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3750640AS ATA Device (750 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive	KBKPO EFSPYF8LAB SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	SONY DVD RW DRU-190S ATA Device (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status	FAIL

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	600.9 GB (334.5 GB free)
Total Size	600.9 GB (334.5 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Game Controller	Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network	
Primary IP Address	192.168.1.8
Primary MAC Address	00-11-50-3E-49-8E
Network Adapter	Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller
Network Adapter	Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter (192.168.1.8)
Network Adapter	Hamachi Network Interface (5.161.93.41)
Network Adapter	TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)

Peripherals	
Printer	\\WRIGHALA-PC\EPSON Stylus Photo R220 Series
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
FireWire Controller	VIA VT6306/6307 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller (PHY: VIA VT6307)
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-2]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [A-2]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [A-2]
USB Device	USB Input Device
USB Device	USB Input Device
USB Device	Xbox 360 Controller for Windows

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	1203
DMI System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
DMI System Product	P5KC
DMI System Version	System Version
DMI System Serial Number	System Serial Number
DMI System UUID	20E2001E-8C00010C-7228001E-8CD61624
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI Motherboard Product	P5KC
DMI Motherboard Version	Rev 1.xx
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	MS1C81BE0A04237
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Chassis Manufacture
DMI Chassis Version	Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Serial Number	Chassis Serial Number
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	Asset-1234567890
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	4 / 2


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

If you would read the guide it explains how to, i provided the correct way to do it in my previous post as well. You OC your computer by going into the bios.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Built pc should play games perfectly! (Overclock)*

there is a guide in the link that was given to you by MonsterMiata.

An aftermarket cpu cooler is one that didn't come with the pc i.e you get one from a shop. you can overclock with the normal intel cpu cooler as its designed to cool the cpu running at stock speed.


----------

